# Phân phối máy lạnh - điều hòa multi chất lượng tốt, giá rẻ nhất



## lanthchau (17/12/21)

Đời sống ngày càng phát triển, những căn hộ chung cư xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều, là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các hộ gia đình khi chọn cho mình một nơi để “an cư”. Việc lựa chọn được một chiếc máy lạnh phù hợp nhất, thiết kế điều hoà như thế nào cho đẹp và tiện ích nhất là điều ai cũng quan tâm. Bài viết này sẽ giới thiệu về dòng *máy lạnh Multi *– được xem là giải pháp thích hợp và tối ưu nhất cho các căn chung cư.








Máy lạnh Multi – giải pháp thích hợp và tối ưu nhất cho các căn chung cư



✤ *Máy lạnh Multi và những ưu thế thích hợp cho căn hộ chung cư*



-* Máy lạnh Multi *là dòng máy lạnh kết nối giữa một dàn nóng và nhiều dàn lạnh khác nhau (2-6 dàn lạnh) khác với máy lạnh thông thường là 1 dàn nóng đi đôi với một dàn lạnh.










- Dàn nóng của máy lạnh Multi có các công suất từ 2hp – 5hp để bạn có thể lựa chọn sao cho phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như không gian căn hộ của mình.










- Dàn lạnh của máy lạnh Multi đa dạng về kiểu dáng: dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần cassette, dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió.








Dàn lạnh treo tường multi thích hợp lắp đặt cho những không gian có thiết kế đơn giản, nhỏ gọn như phòng ngủ...








Dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió multi thích hợp lắp đặt cho mọi không gian rộng, sang trọng: phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng ăn...








Dàn lạnh âm trần cassette multi thích hợp lắp đặt cho những không gian rộng như phòng khách, phòng ăn...



Dòng *điều hòa Multi *với ưu điểm lớn nhất chính là tiết kiệm được không gian dàn nóng của điều hòa chung cư. Đây là dòng điều hòa chuyên được sử dụng tại các thành phố lớn, đặc biệt đối với những căn hộ chung cư có ban công nhỏ, tiết kiệm được không gian dàn nóng của điều hòa chung cư.



Bên cạnh đó, dòng máy lạnh này cho phép kiểm soát, điều khiển nhiệt độ từng phòng một cách độc lập với sự đa dạng dàn lạnh. Khi không sử dụng phòng khách, dàn nóng sẽ tập trung công suất để làm mát phòng ngủ và ngược lại, khi không sử dụng phòng ngủ thì công suất của dàn nóng sẽ tập trung để làm mát phòng khách.



Ngoài ra, tất cả các dòng máy lạnh Multi đều sử dụng công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ, kết hợp với chức năng lọc không khí, bụi bẩn giúp không gian sống trở nên trong lành.



✤ *Máy lạnh Multi có những thương hiệu nào? Tìm mua điều hòa Multi ở đâu?*



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là địa chỉ uy tín chuyên về bán *máy lạnh Multi* các hãng nổi tiếng hiện nay giá cạnh tranh và rẻ nhất toàn khu vực Hồ Chí Minh.



Ngoài ra, Thanh Hải Châu còn nhận *lắp đặt máy lạnh Multi* giá bình dân, chuyên nghiệp và thẩm mỹ nhất cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ như: nhà riêng, căn hộ, văn phòng, nhà hàng, khách sạn, quán bida, quán karaoke, bệnh viện, trường học, hay tòa nhà, biệt thự, cao ốc,.. với kinh nghiệm thi công máy lạnh Multi trong nhiều năm tại khu vực Hồ Chí Minh cũng như các tỉnh thành lân cận, tự tin khẳng định có thể đáp ứng yêu cầu của quý khách một cách nhanh chóng và chuyên nghiệp mà giá thành lại rất phải chăng.



Hiện Thanh Hải Châu đang cung cấp các dòng điều hòa Multi sau :

- *Máy lạnh - điều hòa multi LG*

- *Máy lạnh - điều hòa multi Daikin*

- *Máy lạnh - điều hòa multi Mitsubishi Heavy*

- *Máy lạnh - điều hòa multi Panasonic*


*>>>>> BẢNG GIÁ MÁY LẠNH - ĐIỀU HÒA MULTI <<<<<*



» Xem thêm : *Công Trình Thi Công Ống Đồng Máy Lạnh Tại Quận 6 Trọn Gói*



Hy vọng qua bài viết này bạn đã hiểu thêm về dòng máy lạnh multi, những ưu điểm của nó cũng như những thương hiệu đang phổ biến trên thị trường hiện nay. Nếu bạn vẫn đang phân vân về việc lựa chọn dòng máy lạnh phù hợp cho căn hộ chung cư của mình hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn tận tình theo hotline 0911 260 247 - Mr Luân.


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183.
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*



*** Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...ong-may-lanh-dieu-hoa-nao-cho-can-ho-chung-cu*


----------

